# Nissa's new travel wardrobe.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow Kim I am impressed ..

Poor Bella is deprived - I will not show her Nissa's travel outfits ..

But then again, Bella will not even tolerate a bow - she is a tomboy who digs in the yard :blush:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I see that Nissa and I have two more things in common... we love Paper Dolls and Strawberries.

Your photos are great and Nissa looks stunningly beautiful. Pat and Marj do great jobs.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Travel outfits! Oh Kim you crack me up. :HistericalSmiley: Now why wouldn't any of her other dresses do hmmm? But you did do a great job on them. My favorite is the Princess one, love it!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They are all adorable!!! :wub: Ok-fess up, what is your wardrobe and bow number up to now :OMG!:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the outfits  good job Kim

kat


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kimmy , you should be a couture dog dress designer - those all look DAZZLING . I must say I have a soft spot for that paper doll number , that was one of my childhood passions  Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Aug 24 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624199


> They are all adorable!!! :wub: Ok-fess up, what is your wardrobe and bow number up to now :OMG!:[/B]


 :blush: Let's put it this way, I just added a THIRD clothes rod in the closet and a FOURTH box for bows! :w00t: It's fun though! Sewing has kept my mind off the fact that I'm about to face an "empty nest" in a week. :crying:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, you've got me beat now! A travelling wardrobe????? :biggrin: 

I just can't wait to hear about your shopping sprees for the new grandbaby!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Aug 24 2008, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624221


> Kimmy , you should be a couture dog dress designer - those all look DAZZLING . I must say I have a soft spot for that paper doll number , that was one of my childhood passions  Sarah[/B]


Thank you Sarah, I also loved paperdolls as a child that's what helped me come up with the idea. We used to cut up the JCP and Sears catalogs to make our own paperdolls!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Traveling outfits! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You were born in the wrong era my dear!! But oh what a wonderful
<strike>excuse</strike> reason for new clothes!!! Nissa and the traveling wardrobe are just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 24 2008, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624226


> Well, you've got me beat now! A travelling wardrobe????? :biggrin:
> 
> I just can't wait to hear about your shopping sprees for the new grandbaby![/B]



LOL I thought is sounded like a valid excuse for Nissa to get new clothes!!! I'm running out of them so desperation sets in! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Aug 24 2008, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624194


> Travel outfits! Oh Kim you crack me up. :HistericalSmiley: Now why wouldn't any of her other dresses do hmmm? But you did do a great job on them. My favorite is the Princess one, love it![/B]


If that wasn't bad enough, I also bought her her very own rolling suitcase! We'll be gone 10 days so that really starts to cut into the space in my suitcase so I decided it was time she had her own. Can't wait to see the look on my sisters face when we arrive at her house in Seattle and I bring in Nissa's suitcase! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

They are just gorgeous! I love them all, but I have to admit, I am a big fan of the paperdoll one--it is sooooo unique! Nissa will be the star of the show! :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

omg.those dresses are so gorgeous.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- the dresses are adorable and Nissa, of course, is just precious!!!! Pat and Marj -- wonderful job as always.

My girls get new clothes when we go travelling and they have their own suitcases. Nissa is just a Fashionista Furbaby!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, You, Pat and Marj do a fabulous job. I just love all of the outfits.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 24 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624232


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Aug 24 2008, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624194





> Travel outfits! Oh Kim you crack me up. :HistericalSmiley: Now why wouldn't any of her other dresses do hmmm? But you did do a great job on them. My favorite is the Princess one, love it![/B]


If that wasn't bad enough, I also bought her her very own rolling suitcase! We'll be gone 10 days so that really starts to cut into the space in my suitcase so I decided it was time she had her own. Can't wait to see the look on my sisters face when we arrive at her house in Seattle and I bring in Nissa's suitcase! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO, :smrofl: her own rolling suitcase. Please take a picture of your sister's face!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! I love the Princess dress!! :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! What great dresses! Nissa is going to be a well dressed princess on her trip.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nissa will definitely be traveling in style!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 24 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624232


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Aug 24 2008, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624194





> Travel outfits! Oh Kim you crack me up. :HistericalSmiley: Now why wouldn't any of her other dresses do hmmm? But you did do a great job on them. My favorite is the Princess one, love it![/B]


If that wasn't bad enough, I also bought her her very own rolling suitcase! We'll be gone 10 days so that really starts to cut into the space in my suitcase so I decided it was time she had her own. Can't wait to see the look on my sisters face when we arrive at her house in Seattle and I bring in Nissa's suitcase! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love Nissa's "traveling wardrobe"! You did such a great job on them all! Pebbles has her very own suitcase for when we go places too. Even if you don't count the clothes there's just way too much stuff.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Nissa is an absolute doll and she is going to look so adorable on the trip :wub: :wub: The dresses and bows are so cute!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW!!
Kim you Pat and Marj are AMAZING!!!
Nissa is so lucky to have suck a talented mommy that loves her so much!!!
thanks for sharing the pictures!

the M&M's send Nissa a hug and say they are looking forward to a meet up soon!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my, what wonderful dresses!!!! Make sure you take lots and lots of pics.

ROAD TRIP!!!! Sounds like a lot of fun.

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What stunning outfits - beautiful Nissa :wub: will undoubtedly be the best-dressed girl in the entire State of Washington!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Nissa's new dresses are adorable!!! :wub: I'm sure she will get a lot of attention.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 24 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624232


> If that wasn't bad enough, I also bought her her very own rolling suitcase! We'll be gone 10 days so that really starts to cut into the space in my suitcase so I decided it was time she had her own. Can't wait to see the look on my sisters face when we arrive at her house in Seattle and I bring in Nissa's suitcase! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Kim, the look on your sister's face will be priceless. Every girl needs her own wheeled suitcase. Are you going to take the "North Woods" dress for Yellowstone? We should have done her a Yogi and BooBoo dress. :smrofl: I saw that fabric the other day. You are doing a great job with your sewing and Marj is doing a good job matching the bows. Me...I am just having fun! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nissa's traveling wardrobe is just darling :wub: I'm just amazed at the talent we have on this site. Kim you really need to start selling your dresses, everyone gets more adorable than the next.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Those outfits look amazing and Nissa looks adorable in 'em! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Nissa looks divine in those precious dresses and bows.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have 2 favs. the princess one and the strawberry dress! I am curious to know what kind of embroidery machine Pat has?! I need to spend more time w/mine.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 25 2008, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624463


> I have 2 favs. the princess one and the strawberry dress! I am curious to know what kind of embroidery machine Pat has?! I need to spend more time w/mine.[/B]


I have a Husqvarna Viking Designer SE and I have the 4-D Professional Software.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's it. I've heard it ALL now. Didn't think it would happen this early in life....but it has.

Our "travelling" wardorbe consists of two belly bands and.....a mini skirt...for u know who!  

They're housebroken, but sometimes the urge to leave their "calling card" is a bit too much for them! :brownbag:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

SO SO Cute! I love Nissa and she looks so sweet in her new cloths. 
That's a long trip and I hope it's a safe one! Enjoy.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how CUTE!!! :wub: It looks like Nissa is all set....for now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 25 2008, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624425


> Nissa's traveling wardrobe is just darling :wub: I'm just amazed at the talent we have on this site. Kim you really need to start selling your dresses, everyone gets more adorable than the next.[/B]


Thank you so much. :blush:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 25 2008, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624469


> That's it. I've heard it ALL now. Didn't think it would happen this early in life....but it has.
> 
> Our "travelling" wardorbe consists of two belly bands and.....a mini skirt...for u know who!
> 
> They're housebroken, but sometimes the urge to leave their "calling card" is a bit too much for them! :brownbag:[/B]


 :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: Pat, you are hysterical! You can't believe the stuff that will go on the road for her! :smheat:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 25 2008, 06:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624445


> Kat, I read your post and it seems you are down right now. Rightly so with your young cousin dying. It sounds to me like she was a wonderful person!!! My opinion for you dear friend, is that you are a compassionate, wonderful person that is questioning how to go forward with being so sad right now. You have hit a speed bump in life, take a deep breathe and you will get through this. I talk to people, especially pray when I get down and hold those little babies and give them plenty of love!!! How long will it be before the rest of your test will come back? I have added you to my prayers and I pray for you, great health and a productive long life!!!! I don't think you realize how special you are and what a wonderful outlook you have on life. I promise you that once you get these test behind you, your going to be fine. It is good that you question things......I wish more young people would be deep thinkers in order to better appreciate their lives. Please don't hold things inside because you always have us to turn to and we will hear you!!!!! We all love you Kat, so hang in there sweet girl, there is always better things to come!!!!![/B]



QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 25 2008, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624460


> Sometimes we go through "seasons" of life where painful circumstances just pile up and it's terribly hard. I'm so sorry for your troubles. I will pray that you find peace in the midst of pain. The hard times are what eventually make us stronger, but that's not what we think about when we are going through them.
> 
> My faith in God gives me strength and peace. I'll paraphrase part of a verse that I like: "I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in every situation. I can do everything through Him who gives me strength." And one that gives me hope is, "He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death, or mourning, or crying, or pain, for the old order of things has passed away."
> 
> ...




I'm also a big paperdoll fan I had 1000 of them when I was little, well some came from the Sears catalog. I saw that fabric and was planning on making my granddaughter and the two babies matching dresses. Chloe my granddaughter and I plaay paperdolls everytime she comes to visit.  Nissa you are soooooo pretty in your new dresses. Kim they are just adorable. You should make one with the Space Needle on the bodice  be prepared, when I was at the Red Lion a few weeks ago I could have sold 5 dresses.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love those dresses!!! Great job ladies!!! :thmbup: Nissa looks too precious!!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

With that wardrobe since it is all designer I really feel you need to go out and buy Louis Vuitton.


----------

